# Increase maximum number of columns in Excel 2010 beyond column IV?



## jasonh

Is there a way to increase the maximum number of columns in Excel 2010 beyond column IV?  I know excel lists this as the maximum number of columns, but I do not know if anyone has a work around to that would allow for more columns to be added?


----------



## Joe4

If you need more columns than that, that may be a sign that you have a data problem, or you may be using the wrong tool for the job!

Seriously, I have seen VBA code that people have written that when data "spills" over, they have it write to a different sheet (mostly when they run out of rows, but the same logic could probably be applied to columns also).  If you aren't adverse to using that type of solution, you should be able to find some of that code if you search this forum.

I don't think there is any way to expand the number of columns on a single worksheet in Excel (at least none that I have ever heard of).  I am pretty sure it is a "hard" limit.


----------



## Peter_SSs

jasonh said:


> Is there a way to increase the maximum number of columns in Excel 2010 beyond column IV?  I know excel lists this as the maximum number of columns, but I do not know if anyone has a work around to that would allow for more columns to be added?


Welcome to the MrExcel board!

Not exactly sure what you are asking. Excel 2010 already has more columns. Excel 2003 and earlier had 256 columns (last one is IV) but Excel 2007 and later has 16,384 columns (last one is XFD).

If your problem is that you are using a workbook in Excel 2010 that was created in Excel 2003- and you want more columns then you could start a new Excel 2010 workbook and transfer your data.


----------



## jasonh

That's exactly what it was.  Had a 2007 Excel document open in 2010.  Saved it as a 2010 and the number of columns increased.  Thanks


----------



## Joe4

Ah, I missed that.  I thought you were just asking if there was a way to get around the maximum number of columns allowed.  I should have paid closer attention to the Excel version and last column you were referencing.


----------



## ChrisW60

Well done MrExcel for perhaps the most obvious answer in the world!  I had again encountered the IV maximum again 2 days ago ..... and did have .xls files inherited from long before I hopped up to 2007 from 2003!  I have had to step up to .xlsx yesterday only because my new mobile won't read .xls files without updating them.  So, quite coincidentally, I have discovered the solution.  I only googled my query (max no. of columns in Excel 2010) just to find out why I could suddenly go way beyond IV !!!  so, once again, thanks for the dead simple answer!!  ;--)))
Chris


----------



## Peter_SSs

ChrisW60 said:


> Well done MrExcel for perhaps the most obvious answer in the world!


Welcome to the MrExcel board!

Although what I suggested back in 2011 worked, and would still work, there is actually no need to start a new format workbook and *transfer *the data. With your *.xls file you can just do a Save As and save it as a *.xlsx workbook, Close and then re-open it. Your workbook will then be new format with all the extra columns and rows available.


----------

